# fish in portsmouth?



## qtigress (May 31, 2006)

hey all, I live in Portsmouth and i want to find a place where i can go wet a line and pull in a few without having to go to far especially after school/work. Is there any decent fishing in Portsmouth? i have both fresh and salt water licenses. o hopefully one of these days i will meet some of ya'll out on a pier and maybe i will learn how to do more than just bottom fish.....


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

I live in Ptown too. A couple of nearby saltwater spots would be: Tidewater Community College, The Hot Ditch, James River Fishing Pier, Next to the Jordan Bridge, Under the West Norfolk Bridge, and others.

Plenty of water in our area or close by, and most spots hold good fish at different times of the year.

Tight Lines,

Walt


----------



## qtigress (May 31, 2006)

WALT D. said:


> I live in Ptown too. A couple of nearby saltwater spots would be: Tidewater Community College, The Hot Ditch, James River Fishing Pier, Next to the Jordan Bridge, Under the West Norfolk Bridge, and others.
> 
> Plenty of water in our area or close by, and most spots hold good fish at different times of the year.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info, hopefully i can find some of these spots. I have only been here about a year and dont really know my way around yet, just recently started fishing, and now i am "hooked"  
thanks again, Q

P.S. can i reach these places without needing a boat?


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Yep all places he named are fishable from the shore or have a pier.

Good Luck


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

QT,

Tidewater Community College gets my vote but wait for a good north wind otherwise the water level really drops. Try out different places along the shore... personally I like the rocks on the right side of the campus. If skates are around forget it... unless you want to catch them. In the fall you can catch some big puppy drum and striper. Probably mostly croaker now. Lot's of bugs too so bring some Off. The feral kitties may also steal your bait along with the crabs. Good luck!

Phil


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

*P-Town reds*

Between the train trussle and the road bridge on the ballpark side of the river with grass shrimp or cut bait.Fish near the grass at high tide.


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

] I use to fish near city park between the train trussle and the road bridge on the ballpark side of the river with grass shrimp or cut bait.Fish near the grass at high tide ]


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

plenty o' fish under the WNB


----------



## HOOK'N&SLING'N (Sep 29, 2004)

*Welcome PTown fisher*

I have a dynomite spot for puppies in the fall, right in the heart of PTOWN. Try some of the spots mentioned and it possible, try the Coast Guard Base and Caney Island as well.

There's fish in dem dar waters!!


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

damn i need to get with the locals and learn some of these little spots


----------



## qtigress (May 31, 2006)

*is it safe?*

So i went down to the jordan bridge and did some fishing, caught a few good size croakers (i think) but it was dark and the water looked kinda odd, so i just released them all. My question now is, with all the plants around there are the fish safe to eat?

PS thanks for all the info. Also hit WNB but it was low tide. will have to check the tides before i go out there again...


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

just dont eat the ones that are glowing or have an extra fin


----------



## qtigress (May 31, 2006)

FishinAddiction said:


> just dont eat the ones that are glowing or have an extra fin



the ones with extra eyes are ok, right? :--|


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

ummmmmm....yeah


----------



## saltdawg (Nov 21, 2005)

*pups in p town???*

are there any pups near the p-town shoreline????


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

saw a few pitbulls near craddock


----------



## qtigress (May 31, 2006)

*some more questions*

so, i have gone down to the west norfolk bridge by the gazebo, but i can't figure out how to cast out far enough to actually get to where the fish are. It is very shallow until beyond the bridge.Is there another place i can go? or do i just need to invest in a pair of waders? and if i do get some waders, is it legal to be standing under the bridge fishing?

I live in the westhaven area and most days have about 2-3 hours from the time i get home from school (NSU) til my daughter gets home from elementary school. I would like to find a place close by i can go to get a line in the water during those few precious hours. I cant really go anywhere at night, even though i have some one to watch my daughter because well i am female and rather small in stature and i know it is not smart to be out after dark by myself. Anyhelp on this would be greatly appreciated....

BTW, thank you for all the help i got from my first post.....


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I work in Portsmouth, and I fish there from time to time. The best spot I've found (cause it's close) is Ocean Marine in Olde Towe. 

The marina is right next to the Portsmouth Pavilion. Take Court Street/Port Center Pwy to WAVY Street. Take WAVY Street till ya get to the end. Then park in the Pavilion parking lot on your left. Walk out to the water and cast.

This is Ocean Marine property. However, they'll let you fish there durning the day. Sheirff Deputies will run you off after dark.

If you look at the map below, there is an old concrete slab that used to be the old marina. That's what you'll be walking on until you reach the water. 

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...237,-76.296873&spn=0.001979,0.005364&t=h&om=1


----------



## thresher593 (Nov 19, 2005)

*TCC- Portsmouth*

I may have to try Ocean Marine for a change. Been fishing at TCC with good luck lately but the trash situation is terrible now. Even if there are no trash cans there people should at least carry their own trash away. Pretty disgusting! I use to take my 6 yo daughter there but not anymore.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Just a little advise for anyone who wants to fish Ocean Marine.

It might be a good idea to stick you head inside their little bait shop your fist time out there. The guys are very nice. Just a quick pop in there, let them know who you are, maybe even ask if it's OK to fish there. 

Even better, buy a pack of storms or something small.

A little PR goes a long way.

And they do own the property.


----------



## BrokenRod (Sep 6, 2004)

Sounds like you need a fishing buddy. Bet you could find one or three at a P.S.Y.C.O. meet, or on here for that matter.


----------



## qtigress (May 31, 2006)

Jeff- thanks for the scoop, i hope to get a chance to get out there friday after clinicals. 

BrokenRod- yeah, i need a fishing buddy, i always seem to have something else i have to do on the PSYCO meeting days. I was gonna make this last one, but it got cancelled, i am definately keeping schedule open for next months meeting.


----------



## BrokenRod (Sep 6, 2004)

Kidz are welcome there.


----------

